# Bright Wash mitts from Raceglaze



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

just in



RaceGlazer said:


> Why buy a dull brown wash mitt, even one with inferior Chinese sheepskin on only one side, when you can have one of these plush, deep pile bright and cheery wash mitts from Race Glaze ?
> 
> Never lose your wash mitt in the garage again !
> 
> ...


----------

